# Daten werden nicht in die datenbank geschrieben



## gast (28. Sep 2007)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich öffne ein Dialogfenster und lade mir daten die darin angezeigt werrden aus der datenbank.
Dann klicke ich auf OK und will die datenbank aktualisieren(es sollen nur boolean-werte von true auf false und andersrum gesetzt werden). diese aktualisierung wird in der datenbank aber nicht gemacht, obwohl ich über execute update eine 1 als rückgabewert bekomme. d.h. eigentlich müsste die aktualisierung gemacht sein, ist sie aber nicht.

Wenn ich das dialogfenster öffne und mir die daten erneut hole sehe ich auch dass sie nicht aktualisiert wurden.
Wenn ich dann allerdings nichts im dialogfenster ändere und wieder ok drücke werden die änderungen die eigentlich beim schließen des fensters davor schon gemacht werden sollten plötzlich geändert.

Ich habe keine ahnug warum das so passiert.
es liegt auch nicht an der zeit, egal wie lange ich warte die daten werden erst beim erneuten schließen des fensters aktualisiert.

Kennt jemand dieses Phänomen?
ich sitze schon den ganzen tag an diesem problem aber komme nicht vorran...

danke für eure hilfe.


----------



## tuxedo (28. Sep 2007)

Um welche DB geht's denn?


----------



## Gast (28. Sep 2007)

ich hab nen ms sql-server


----------



## tuxedo (28. Sep 2007)

Hast du vielleicht "auto-commit" auf "false" stehen?
Das würde das Phänomen erklären. Ob und wie das bei MS SQL aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen, kenn mich mit dem (noch) nicht aus.

- Alex


----------



## Gast (28. Sep 2007)

Ist es vllt nur ein GUI Problem?


----------



## Murray (28. Sep 2007)

Zeig doch mal etwas Code - besonders den Teil, der beim Klicken auf OK durchlaufen wird.


----------



## Jango (29. Sep 2007)

Schließt du die Verbindung auch ordnungsgemäß? Ich meine, nicht nur das Dialogfenster - sondern die Verbindung zur DB selbst.


----------

